
React Router is dead. Long live rrtr - xweb
https://medium.com/@taion/react-router-is-dead-long-live-rrtr-d229ca30e318#
======
brianreavis
Tech needs a The Onion to make this more bearable.

~~~
sehr
I recommend @iamdevloper, and the newer Donald JavaScript T

On today's events:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/realDonaldJS/status/7196219165464...](https://mobile.twitter.com/realDonaldJS/status/719621916546490369)

------
exratione
Looks like picking the simpler option precisely because it was simpler was the
sensible choice. I've had no issues with react-simple-router: it routes, it
works with react, what else do you really need?

------
sehr
So glad I was able to get out of web development. So, so so glad.

~~~
billions
Why? What did you switch to?

~~~
sehr
Trying to find _dependable_ modules in the front end world felt like a rat
race. We used react-router when everyone was still writing React.createClass
and 'function', and even then it was shedding APIs like a dog in spring.

Switched to mobile, still in the honeymoon phase but fuck if it isn't nice
having some semblance of stability in the air. I can even google stuff without
filtering results from before 2015!

